# سؤال مهم وضروري : ما هو مجال عمل مهندسي المواد في مصافي النفط ؟ Job Position ؟ الرجاء الرد



## wwawwawwa (18 يناير 2013)

ما هو مجال عمل مهندسي المواد في مصافي النفط ؟
Job Position ؟

الرجاء الرد


----------



## aburawan (26 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
من خلال خبرتي البسيطة استطيع الاجابة على سؤالك وبحكم الدراسة التي درستها فان مهندس المواد يكون مسؤول عن
1- اختيار نوع الانابيب المناسبة في كافة اجزاء المنشا من حيث التطبيق 
2- متابعة وتحليل الفشل في الانابيب الناتج عن حالات التاكل وطريقة معالجة كل حالة من الحلات لانه وكما تعرف التاكل به عدة انواع ولكل نوع معالجة خاصة 
3- اختيار نوع الوصل في الانابيب فما ان يكون عن طريق اللحام ويجي عليك ان تعرف هنا نوع الاسلاك المستخدمة في اللحام لكل نوع من انواع الانابيب حسب السبيكة المصنع منها وكذلك نوع اللحام المستخدم 
, او ان يكون الوصل عن طريق البراغي والبرشام وكذلك هنا يجب معرفة نوع سبيكة البرغي المستخدم في الوصل 
4- ومما ذكر اعلاه فان هذا كله ينحصر في ان مهندس المواد مهندس تفتيش وضبط جودة 
هذا ما عرفه وارجو ان تكون الفكره قد وصلت


----------

